# hobby 750m brakes



## 100688 (Aug 24, 2006)

Brakes appear to have gone a tad spungy when first applying brakes, so by taping them again they work fine , checked no fluid leaking another persons had similar problems?
Thanks


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Nope, not yet....... :roll: 

But after steping out of the car and into the van it always feels like there is a lot of travel.

Keep us posted please?

Ray.


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

hi there ,It don't matter what vehicle it is if you feel that the brakes are reacting differently than they have been , you should ( if you are not a motortrade specialist / mechanic ) have them checked ,If you are referring to th brake pedal travelling down further /spongy pedal there are numerous reasons for this, you don't have to lose brake fluid for this to happen . reasons for this could be faulty mastercylinder ,/ wheel bearings excess movement, ie .brake disc wobble pushing back piston(s) on caliper displacing fluid back to Brake master cylinder ,but that's just a couple of things , With brakes I would never guess what the problem is , I once had a receptionist who said to a customer after the customer said his steering squeaked that his did too it was the hot weather , next day car was on back of breadown --- lost brakes , fluid pipe worn through on steering coloumn shaft !! Life is worth a few £'s and you are a long time dead . hope you can get it fixed


----------

